# 16.5hp OHV briggs &amp;amp; stratton starting trouble



## alpine mk2 (Apr 6, 2010)

hi i have a 16.5 hp OHV riding mower my buddy just gave it to me cuz he doesnt know anything at all about engines. i know some but not a lot so i figured i would take the mower and try and fix it. the engine turns over but wont fire. ive replaced the battery and the spark plug. im getting spark also. it seems like when the engine gets to the compression stage it stops. 
any idea of what it might be?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: 16.5hp OHV briggs & stratton starting trouble*

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

Assuming the battery and connections are in good shape, I suspect the valves need adjustment.

Please go here and watch the video, one for a 1 cylinder and 1 for a two cylinder, towards the bottom of the page:

http://www.smalleng.com/Repairvideos.html

Keep us posted.

BG


----------



## alpine mk2 (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: 16.5hp OHV briggs & stratton starting trouble*

thank you the link to the video worked 
the mower started right up


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: 16.5hp OHV briggs & stratton starting trouble*

Glad you got it sorted out.

BG


----------



## alpine mk2 (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: [SOLVED] 16.5hp OHV briggs &amp; stratton starting trouble*

i have another question 
it starts and runs but it seems like when the engine warms up it just dies out.
it almost seems like it runs out of gas any suggestions?


----------

